

How I Taught Myself to Code in Eight Weeks - cwan
http://lifehacker.com/how-i-taught-myself-to-code-in-eight-weeks-511615189

======
dmitripopov_com
Learn Python in 24 hours, write your code in 12, and then spend the rest of
your life refactoring :)

